# Lincoln Futura Show Car Goes Military



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Maybe this is highly inapropriate for this forum, but I thought I'd give'er a go.
I usually hang out in the dicast car customizing forum and I did this from a 1/64th scale Johnny Lightning...here ya go!
btw, anyone nkow where to get 1/72 military decals???


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats pretty cool Dave.
I like the combination, kind of a Futura on steroids.
looks like it could have rolled right out of a fifties sci-fi movie.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lummox said:


> Maybe this is highly inapropriate for this forum, but I thought I'd give'er a go.


Inappropriate? Certainly not. It fits equally well either here or on the Model Cars board.

It's cool! Looks like something from an alternate history with World War II dragging on into the 1980s as seen from a 1950s vantage point -- or something like that.

About those kill markings -- he's taken out four . . . what? Japanese bubble-topped tanks?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Who drives that? Tankman?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The bubble-top makes it perfect for underwater operations, too!

EXCELLENT conversion!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well that's different! 

For decals, try www.squadron.com


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

scotpens said:


> It's cool! Looks like something from an alternate history with World War II dragging on into the 1980s as seen from a 1950s vantage point -- or something like that.
> 
> About those kill markings -- he's taken out four . . . what? Japanese bubble-topped tanks?


:lol:...It's fun to hear you guys's's perspective as military buffs...thank you!

Now for the REAL history on this car. 
The Futura was commissioned by Ford in 1955 to be made by Ghia of Italy. After it tour as a show car, duties where never paid and so the Government snagged the aging show car for Special Opps and decked it out to the max. After it got used hard and put away wet, it was spotted at a Government auction by Tom Daniel of Barris Kustom City fame.
Now you know why the Batmobile has so many wild gadgets!  :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Who's a military buff around here?? 

I thought you knew that we knew


----------



## sean72 (Mar 17, 2005)

That's very cool. It does have an amphibious look to it.

Sean


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I love it! Very nice job on this. 

Sean


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks amazing....something like a futuristic Japanese cartoon tank.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Is that a Barris decal I see on the front quarter panel? LOL!!!

Interesting kitbash...

Max Bryant


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

That looks great!
Right out of a sci-fi movie.
Good work!

George


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

As`a fan of this car,I love it!!!..Great Job..Jeff


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Thanks all!!! Glad you guys diggit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

neat idea


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lummox said:


> Maybe this is highly inappropriate for this forum. . .


Only if there were a naked girl sitting on the hood!


----------



## raser13 (Jan 21, 2008)

"HOLY MUDDY ATTACK TANK BATMAN!!!!!!" nice what if.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That's really nice work. 

So, Batman survives Judgment Day, and fights Skynet in his modified Batmobile.


----------

